# New sig!



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Had the BJ Sig far too long, will bring it back before his next fight :thumb02: but thought in the mean time, should rep Ross Pearson! Loved him on the show, and his last fight was superb. Also, no one else has a Ross sig so thought I'd show him some love. Can't let the avatar go just yet though!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I like it in general but his body is way to Liquid/Blurry for my taste.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Didn't want to make a new thread and spam the place up. New sig again (didn't like the Pearson one much). Thought I'd chcuk myself into a sig for a change and see how it turns out lol.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I love it! I find it to be very Intriguing


----------

